# How I "cured" my IBS!



## GutTrouble777

Hello IBS community. I want to let you know right away that this is a long writing but it will be well worth you reading it.

Also, a disclaimer: I am not a doctor or health practitioner of any kind. Any advice that you deduct from reading this you will be taking at your own risk. I strongly recommend you consult with your doctor before doing anything that I mention here. This story is strictly to share my testimonial on my latest stint with IBS. If it helps you, great! If not, it's your responsibility.

You should note that I am a 42 year old male with relatively great health other than this. I eat ALL types of foods but tend to stay on the healthier side of the scale. Every once in a while though, I do eat some junk food like burgers and pizza, but it is very seldom.

My story began a few months ago when I was struck by sudden unbearable lower abdomen pain below my belly button and across the whole front of my waist line. I will describe in detail what my experience entailed:


A sensation of slight "burning" and bloating inside and across the whole front of my lower abdomen below the belly button. It spread from the left side to the right and would shift daily from one side to the other and sometimes focus on the center.
The scariest part was when it would shift to the lower right making me think that there might be something wrong with my appendix or possibly an inguinal hernia. However, as I've done more research, I think it was my ileocecal valve (here is a link to learn more about it >>>> https://www.drdavidwilliams.com/how-to-manipulate-your-ileocecal-valve-for-better-health
When the burning sensation would move to the center, it made me think that I possibly had an infected bladder or urinary tract infection.
Depending on the position that I would sleep in, I would wake up with discomfort and some pain on my right lower back side. This would make me think that something was probably wrong with my kidneys.
I would feel bloated down in the lower and upper abdomen areas and my lower abdomen would feel very hard. However, when I would push down on any area, there would be no pain during the push down or the release. There was just a feeling of discomfort.
I would sometimes be constipated and go up to three days without any bowel movement.
Walking for 15 to 30 minutes would provide some temporary relief.
The position that I would sleep in affected me. If I slept on my right side, I would have more pain the next day. If I slept on my left side, my pain was less severe. This makes sense given the way our organs are set. If you sleep on your right, the acid in your stomach tends to affect you negatively.

I do not know what caused the initial sudden onset of abdomen pain, but I theorize that I messed up my stomach when I went on a drinking binge a couple of months before during a party (I am not an alcoholic but on that particular day, I was feeling particularly depressed over various matters in my life and I let loose). The drinking binge involved lots and lots of scotch, Hennessy, tequila and beer. A very, very disastrous combination which left me curled up like a child for days. I have not touched any of the stuff since. If you ever feel depressed, do two other things instead: 1) volunteer for a good cause and 2) work out.

Back to the story. The first time the pain happened, I withstood it for about three days before deciding to go to a doctor. He did a physical exam, blood work and an ultra sound of my belly (unfortunately the nurse, for whatever reason, focused on the upper area of my stomach rather than on the lower abdomen. I don't know why she did that but it really ticked me off that she only viewed the lower abdomen for a few seconds.) Ultimately, the doctor was unable to properly diagnose me and told me that I "probably" had mini kidney stones and prescribed an anti-biotic (ciprofloxacin) that made me feel worse. I was disoriented and felt like I was losing my mind. So I stopped taking it three days into the dosage. Needless to say, I never went back to see that doctor - a complete idiot in my opinion.

So I went to another doctor and told him I was having pain in my lower abdomen. Before I could go into a full description of my symptoms, he began to ask me questions about them; leading into what I was feeling. He was very spot on in his description of my symptoms and came to the conclusion that I was probably suffering from IBS. I had not even heard of the condition before.

Ultimately he ended up prescribing me a drug that was supposed to help me move the "air stuck inside my abdomen". However, I do not remember the name of the medication as I didn't end up taking it because he told me it could have some complicated side effects. As soon as I heard that, I made the decision to not even pick it up from the pharmacy. So instead I went home and started treating myself naturally taking everything from raw garlic, D-manose, apple cider vinegar, acidophilus and lots and lots of water.

After a few weeks my pain subsided until it went away eventually. But that is NOT how I relieved it. As it turns out, the pain came back at lower intensities every once in a while. But about six weeks ago, it came back with a vengeance and I was very constipated!

I believe this latest instance was triggered by the fact that I ate a few whole jalapeño peppers a few weeks ago (I love spicy food and generally have had a very high tolerance for it) and some pork ribs, which normally do not do me well. I react negatively to them sometimes (migraines, upset stomach) but I felt victim to the smell and had to have a couple during a visit to a local restaurant. If you read up on pork, you will learn that it is actually very, very, very bad for you. Again, I repeat, PORK IS VERY VERY BAD FOR YOU.

The intensity of the pain was much more severe this time around. Nonetheless, I refused to go to the hospital because 1) I don't have insurance, 2) I was reading so many blogs and everyone seemed to be improperly diagnosed when they went, 3) I did not want my appendix removed even if that was the problem and 4) I just hate hospitals. I know I took a risk doing that but I could gauge that I was not in the verge of any catastrophic outcome, regardless of the severity of the pain.

Anyway, after a few days of pushing through the pain, I decided to visit a local natural foods/supplement store. I spoke with a former Chinese doctor who focuses on natural cures rather than medication and shared with him my symptoms. Right away he recommended that I do a full detox cleanse and take the following three products (FYI, I am not in any way, shape or form affiliated with any of these companies nor am I being compensated to promote them - this is a true testimonial and this is what I used):


The Cleaner - Men's Formula. It is described as the ultimate body detox to help remove waste pounds and help with the colon, liver, parasites, skin, kidneys, stomach, prostate, blood, lungs, and toxins. You can learn more about it on their website at www.TheCleaner.com.
George's "Always Active" Aloe - 100% Aloe Vera. It is bitter free, no unpleasant taste, no preservatives and no additives. Their website is www.georgesaloe.com.
Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with the "mother". This is unpasteurized and naturally gluten free. You can learn more about it at www.bragg.com.

The daily regimen for SEVEN days was the following:


The Cleaner - four pills in the morning and four pills in the evening (total of 8 daily) with six to eight bottles of water (the 16.9 oz. ones) throughout the day. Taking this much water is extremely critical for The Cleaner to work properly.
George's Aloe - using the bottle cap, take two capfuls in the morning and two in the evening to help restore the stomach lining in case of damage.
Bragg Apple Cider - I mixed a capful into a full bottle of water (16.9 oz.) and would take it only when the burning sensation or feeling of acid in my stomach was bothering me. I am a bit skeptical about apple cider vinegar as I believe too much of it can actually be harmful. Supposedly it creates an alkaline environment in your belly but too much of it can kill the good bacteria, in my opinion. So I was very careful and did not take too much of it. I would just sip it periodically every other day.
I stayed away from alcohol, coffee, bread, anything spicy, soda (which I hardly ever drink), or anything else that made me think it might affect me negatively. Not really though, I did fall victim to a couple of slices of steak cheese pizza and a slice of tres leches.

Here is what happened during the seven days (please note some of the stuff here may gross you out but I want to share it with you so that you'll know what to possibly expect if you follow this route):


During the first day, nothing. I was still in pain and still constipated.
Second day, I began to have some bowel movement and finally went to the bathroom but could not relieve myself fully. I still felt pain in my lower abdomen and felt bloated.
Third day. Blasted hell! The Cleaner kicked in and the rumbling in my stomach woke me up bright and early and I went to relieve myself and it felt like a sewer pipe broke open! I felt sooo much relief after but I still had a bit of pain and was still slightly bloated. The pain also kept moving from left to right and back to the center during these first three days. I relieved myself twice throughout the day. The stool was very loose and very liquid.
Fourth day. Three bowel movements. Loose, soft stool and pain in my lower abdomen began to subside.
Fifth day. Bowel movement twice. Soft stool. Less bloated but I had discomfort on my right lower abdomen. No pain when I pushed down on it or released.
Sixth day. I felt amazing. No pain. No bloating. Just a slight sensitivity from the beating I had taken all those weeks. Bowel movement twice during the day and sudden sewage break in the middle of the night. Great relief.
Seventh (last day). I had some sensitivity in my stomach but no pain and no bloating. One bowel movement in the morning and one at night. I actually drank a bit of coffee and it seems to have affected me slightly but not much. I'm still 100 times better than the first day I started this cleanse.

After I completed the cleanse, I continue taking the aloe vera but I also added the following:


Koregin Asian Ginseng (600mg Pure Extract) made by HealthAid - this product has anti-inflammatory properties and it has made me feel great. From what I understand, this brand is the best version of ginseng in the market. I take one pill EVERY morning at least 30 minutes before breakfast. Preferably as soon as I wake up.
Bone broth - you can find recipes on how to make it or you can buy it at Whole Foods or Wegmans. Bone broth is great for restoring your stomach lining. Every time I drink it whether in soup form with vegetables or just the plain broth, my intestines feel AMAZING. Definitely learn how to make it or go buy it and keep it in your fridge. A half a cup a day will make all the difference in healing your stomach lining. I drink it warm.

So my theory is this. Like most medical conditions, I believe that IBS starts off through external factors. Whether it's something you eat or drink, stress, or any other environmental condition that could affect your gut. Ultimately, I believe it comes down to the bacteria in your gut and the health of your stomach and intesting lining. So you need to do a "reset".

That's essentially what I've done with this cleanse. I feel so, so, so much better today and it has been more than two weeks since I ended the cleanse. It's almost as if I've "cured" the IBS. But because it's so early in the healing process, I do not want to remove the quotes just yet. I'm going to have to follow up with another story to give you an update a couple of weeks from now.

Nonetheless, I plan to change my eating habits going forward to improve my gut health. My plan includes the following:


No alcohol whatsoever.
NO PORK whatsoever. Really, read up on the negative aspects of pork meat. It is dangerous for your health and your stomach/
Cut down on coffee. This can be irritating to my intestine.
Reduce my intake of bread (which I believe partially caused some of my flareups).
Take acidophilus probiotic pills every once in a while.
Work out more frequently: jogging and weightlifting.
Eat as much organic fruits and vegetables as possible. I've read that organic pineapple is actually very good for you. I ate a bit of it during the seven days and it did help me feel better.
DRINK BONE BROTH. It is AWESOME!
Control my stress levels through prayer, exercise, and volunteer work.

So that's my story folks. I hope this provides some of you with some hope for relief from this dreaded condition (which is many times misdiagnosed from what I've read). The basic premise here is to cleanse your system from any external factor that may have entered it. Maybe it will bring you the same relief it brought me.

Take care and God bless. I'll post a follow up to this in a couple of weeks.









ADDITIONAL DISCLAIMER: I did NOT have any blood in my stool. If you have blood in your stool, DO NOT follow this regimen. Go see a doctor IMMEDIATELY. You may actually have ruptured your intestines and this can be deadly.


----------



## Musgos

there isn't anything that works as a cleanser, the whole thing is bs, your body has a very complex auto detoxing and cleansing system, anything they give you that they claim is going to clean you is a big lie

the second thing, you never mentioned anything about mucus in stools which is a common denominator in IBS sufferers as well as urge to defectate, i dont know, you might not even have ibs

what about you just have a parasitic infection, what about microscopic colitis, what about a minor diverculitis?

the whole IBS condtion is very broad and complex, and individual specific, just so you know for example i have PI-IBS which is completely different, i suffer from inflammation in my

rectum all the way up in my large intestine, which is not documented.. i dont know i run into too many disapointing threads as well as i am begining to think this forum is a disapointment

all together.. thinking about closing my account.


----------

